# Berk Technology Intakes for the 5th Gen Maxima



## cobymoby (Mar 14, 2004)

Berk Technology March-April 2004 pricing 

All kits come in your choice of Thermal Flex 3-ply silicone couplers - red, blue, or black. 

All items are $1 shipping!!! 

2000-03 Maxima 

Intake Systems 
K&N $114.95 
Apexi $169.95 

2002-05 Altima 

2.5L 
Apexi "shorty" intake $109.95 

3.5L 
Apexi Full intake $165.95 
Apexi Shorty intake $109.95 


Questions?? [email protected] 
Paypal to: [email protected]


----------



## jjmson20 (Dec 9, 2003)

sent you an email


----------



## isaicjhamir (11 mo ago)

this looks great. i will get in touch

Kodi nox


----------

